# Science Fiction/Fantasy Book Klub Interest?



## Johnnyr (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello,

I'm trying to gauge the interest there would be in a SF/Fantasy Book Klub? I would be happy to volunteer as the "moderator". 

Please post in this thread if this is something you would be interested in!

Thanks,

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi John. . .

There are a lot of sci fi/ fantasy fans here. . . . .you might contact "Betsy the Quilter" (one of the moderators here, just click her name in the forum and you'll be able to send her a PM) who more or less coordinates the Clubs. . . .I doubt we'll be starting any before the first of the year, but if there is interest something in the sci fi category could be a great addition.  In the past we've had interest, but no one willing to be the leader so if you're volunteering for that, well, that's half the battle won!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd like separate ones for SF and Fantasy.   

Mike


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'd participate if it was a book I was interested in reading.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I would be willing to participate if I was interested in the book you were reading.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Would this be a discussion area set aside for science fiction and fantasy discussion, or would there be a "book of the week" we'd be encouraged to read and discuss, or both?

The Hooded Claw is at least provisionally interested!


----------



## ChristianBk (Dec 10, 2009)

I would be interested as well (more sci-fi but open to fantasy).


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Count me in.  

I've wanted to join a club but doing it inside my favorite genres is good.  Are you thinking about a long slow read and discussion or, as Claw mentioned, a book of the week (or month or fortnight ....)?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Would this be a discussion area set aside for science fiction and fantasy discussion, or would there be a "book of the week" we'd be encouraged to read and discuss, or both?
> 
> The Hooded Claw is at least provisionally interested!


check out the book klub forum here, we choose a book and someone is leader and we read and discuss it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> check out the book klub forum here, we choose a book and someone is leader and we read and discuss it.


For the dazed and confused (such as myself) this thread may be of interest:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2106.0.html


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

wow.  6 to 8 weeks to discuss one book.  That would definitely be a new experience for me ... I'm still in .... but that'll be a challenge.  

I hope its a big book.


----------



## Johnnyr (Dec 16, 2009)

Great! I wonder how many people need to be on board before a book klub is created....I will PM Betsy and find out some details. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm in too, if the book looks interesting.  I like the idea of separating fantasy and sci-fi.  Or maybe alternate?

N


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Yup, I'd be interested as well!


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

VERY interested!!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm somewhat interested, but might find it less interesting to discuss any book in small chunks over many weeks. But if the book is interesting _and good_, I might be able to stick with it, but I'd probably be more interested in something where we need to have read the book by some date, at which point we could have a series of questions/topics to discuss about the entire book, rather than small chunk by small chunk. (OK, that was one ugly sentence, but I think you get the idea.  )


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I would be interested in the Science Fiction side, although my time is somewhat limited as I travel nearly constantly for work, but I try to read as much as possible. I'm reading Iain M. Banks now having just finished all of Alastair Reynolds books, so I do read a lot of Science Fiction.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I'm somewhat interested, but might find it less interesting to discuss any book in small chunks over many weeks. But if the book is interesting _and good_, I might be able to stick with it, but I'd probably be more interested in something where we need to have read the book by some date, at which point we could have a series of questions/topics to discuss about the entire book, rather than small chunk by small chunk. (OK, that was one ugly sentence, but I think you get the idea.  )


You make a good point Nog. . . .two ways the clubs have worked before:

1. "leader" posts questions on a certain number of chapters. People discuss. New thread with new questions for the next chapter group posted weekly.

2. "leader" posts questions on a certain number of chapters but starts all 6 or 8 threads at a time. People discuss.

I kind of like 2. better because if you're really getting into the book, you don't want to stop and wait for the next set of questions, but if you don't you might forget details and nuance. If all the questions are posted at once you can note where the chapter breaks are, read to the first section, go to that discussion, and then immediately read on if you choose. And you can always go back to the earlier thread to see what others have said.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

JohnnyR--Any news?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You make a good point Nog. . . .two ways the clubs have worked before:
> 
> 1. "leader" posts questions on a certain number of chapters. People discuss. New thread with new questions for the next chapter group posted weekly.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of 2 also, thanks for posting that.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

I would participate minus Vampires Werewolves and Zombies.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm curious about the first book selection for this Klub.  Sci-Fi and Fantasy have so many sub-genres that it could be anything.  I'm like a little boy on Christmas Eve.


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

Me interested!


----------



## Johnnyr (Dec 16, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> JohnnyR--Any news?


Not yet! I PMed Betsy, just awaiting her reply.....if I don't hear back from her soon we can always use the forums I have set up at characterhaven.com.

It was a book club I ran a few years ago..I just cleaned it up as it had been taken over by spam =)

But I would much rather run the book club here, where eveyone is already familiar with the boards.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am tentatively interested!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We can start a thread here to discuss a book too.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Depending on the book I would be interested.  Not much of a fantasy reader but like well written science fiction.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> We can start a thread here to discuss a book too.


JohnnyR, why don't you pick out a book? An easy way to start would be to either pick a free or low-cost Kindle book, or possibly one from the Baen Free Library here:

http://www.baen.com/library/

The Baen books can either be loaded onto your Kindle for free, or you can have them emailed to your Kindle for minor cost. Starting out with a free book, or at least a very inexpensive one, will probably help. This'll give us a head start on getting the Book Club established.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You make a good point Nog. . . .two ways the clubs have worked before:
> 
> 1. "leader" posts questions on a certain number of chapters. People discuss. New thread with new questions for the next chapter group posted weekly.
> 
> ...


I like 2 if it is a book I am interested in reading.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Just to throw a couple more free titles in for consideration:

Brandon Sanderson's _Warbreaker_ is free from his website, in PDF format though.

And _Wit'ch Fire_ is still free from Amazon.

N


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While free/cheap is nice, it risks a couple things that might make me disinclined to participate. One would be that I've already read it, and the other is that it might be free for a reason (i.e.: not all that great). I'd therefore be more interested myself in something new/recent by a noted author, or if a new author something that has been well reviewed. In other words, I'd prefer spending the time mainly discussing what is good about a book than what is bad. 

Also, it might be a good idea to wait until after the Christmas/New Year holidays, as people are traveling, shopping, spending time with families, etc.; so participation might be spotty. (Though I suppose choosing a book could be done beforehand if you want.)

My $.02 worth.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with waiting until after the holidays.  I'm pretty booked up until Jan 1st.  Besides I have 3 books going right now and don't think I can add another for about a week.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Count me in as well, more a sci fi person, but I am open.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Possible book nominee:











It's scheduled release date is Jan. 5, and is available for Kindle pre-order now at $9.99. This series is somewhere in between fantasy and sci-fi, with probably more of a fantasy feel to it overall.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is the working link for that book. Question I have is will we need read the rest of the series to pick up on this book, maybe something that is more 'stand alone' is a better choice to start.

Scott


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scottder said:


> Here is the working link for that book....


Thanks; fixed in my post now.



> ...Question I have is will we need read the rest of the series to pick up on this book, maybe something that is more 'stand alone' is a better choice to start.
> 
> Scott


A stand-alone would probably be ideal, though they seem few and far between these days in the sci-fi/fantasy genre. That being said, the books in Brust's "Vlad Taltos" series are certainly related, but are still independent (perhaps just slightly less independent than the Discworld books). In fact, in general Brust has not even written them in chronological order. The "Khaavren Romances" of his, on the other hand, should be read in sequence. (They are in the same world as the Vlad Taltos books, but predate him by several hundred years.)

In any case, I'll be reading it regardless of whether it's part of a book klub.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I would say stand alone or the first in a series.  I hate coming into a series when it is not the first book.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a suggestion for a stand alone. It's a little bit fantasy and a little bit sci-fi and a lotta bit steampunk-ish alternate history:


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Here's a suggestion for a stand alone. It's a little bit fantasy and a little bit sci-fi and a lotta bit steampunk-ish alternate history:


That does look like an interesting choice, I am game.

Scott


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I might be interested.  I'm more (hard) science fiction than fantasy, but I'm open.  I would probably not be interested in series or YA, but, again, I'm might be open to the right book.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would like to point out that you don't really have to wait for Betsy to respond in order to start a thread.
The "Book Klub" folder has a special meaning as the individual threads stay on the first page of the Book Klub thread and can always be found.
But most of them have been author-led activities.

You can start a thread any time and we can all jump on in.
In this way you can start a SciFi thread with a book title and then another and then another.
Same way with a Fantasy Thread.
If the mods saw benefit, they might organize such threads into their own folder or sub-folder.
I did this six months ago for Jeff Hepple's works.  Titled the thread "Discussion Thread ----------".
You might want to consider "SciFi Discussion: Firefly" and go on from there with the first post stating the general parameters for the thread.


Just sayin.......


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd dabbled with buying The Peshawar Lancers in dead tree form before I had my Kindle, so I'd be happy to read that one.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

It looks okay to me as well


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Here's a suggestion for a stand alone. It's a little bit fantasy and a little bit sci-fi and a lotta bit steampunk-ish alternate history:


I'll probably pass on this one...even the generally favorable reviews can't get me interested in it. But hey, you can't please everybody -- especially me.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I lot depends on what people want with a book club. Just to read the same book? Or have some material to talk about? Without any in depth knowledge of _The Peshawar Lancers_, I'd say to looks more like thrilling adventure story than a discussion book. You know, chapter three was a grand sword fight, chapter five was an exciting escape, yadda yadda yadda, but there might not be much meat on the bones to chew over.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Transition by Iain M Banks might be something for discussion or read along chapter by chapter. The plot is not linear or predictable and has elements of SF and Fantasy combined.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Geemont said:


> I lot depends on what people want with a book club. Just to read the same book? Or have some material to talk about? Without any in depth knowledge of _The Peshawar Lancers_, I'd say to looks more like thrilling adventure story than a discussion book. You know, chapter three was a grand sword fight, chapter five was an exciting escape, yadda yadda yadda, but there might not be much meat on the bones to chew over.


It is a thrilling adventure and it also includes quite a bit of the history that put India as the center of civilization in the first part of the 21st century ... it also has quite a bit of interesting blending of British and Indian cultures. (Yeah, I've read it before - 3 times actually - and its getting close to a time to read again.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, it sounds like, Geoffrey, that maybe YOU should be the leader of that particular book club. . . . . . .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I really just wanted someone to chat with after I read it again.   


I will though whenever we start up a klub next year ... doesn't have to be first, of course ... but I'm game.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I am definitely interested, please keep us posted!


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm interested but broke  so I may come in late on some discussions depending on how quick my library is~

OTOH I think hubby has the Peshawar Lancers in DTB, and I've really liked other Stirling books too

Possibly make the klub titled *Speculative Fiction*? It's an umbrella term that covers sci-fi, fantasy, horror, paranormal, alterative history...... etc etc etc and has been getting wider use as lot of peeps get more irritated at the SyFy channel lol~


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Flechette said:


> and has been getting wider use as lot of peeps get more irritated at the SyFy channel lol~


ooooh now there's a tangent I could go down and vent some long held resentments ....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> ooooh now there's a tangent I could go down and vent some long held resentments ....


start a thread!!!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Flechette said:


> Possibly make the klub titled *Speculative Fiction*? It's an umbrella term ....


Accurate terminology and distinctions are actually useful. Board terms can be meaningless. Arthur C. Clarke is about as far removed from Stephenie Meyer as two authors can possible be, but both could be umbrellaed under term _Speculative Fiction_, where, as I see it, there should be a very clear separation.

Also, when I was young, sci-fi was a derogatory term for science fiction, and to this day I still associate it with fantasy in space stories. How or why this changed, I don't know. Maybe it was the prevalence of the TV channel or maybe just a way to save 9 keystrokes (10 for the lazy bums who skip the hyphen).

SyFy isn't a recognizable term so far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Johnnyr (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks like there is plenty of interest, I say we start the club after the holidays, I know everyone is pretty busy right now =)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Geemont said:


> Accurate terminology and distinctions are actually useful. Board terms can be meaningless. Arthur C. Clarke is about as far removed from Stephenie Meyer as two authors can possible be, but both could be umbrellaed under term _Speculative Fiction_, where, as I see it, there should be a very clear separation.
> 
> Also, when I was young, sci-fi was a derogatory term for science fiction, and to this day I still associate it with fantasy in space stories. How or why this changed, I don't know. Maybe it was the prevalence of the TV channel or maybe just a way to save 9 keystrokes (10 for the lazy bums who skip the hyphen).
> 
> SyFy isn't a recognizable term so far as I'm concerned.


SyFy is the new name for old Sci-Fi channel. It's a b


Spoiler



asta


rdization of perfectly good slang and they've become the focus for all things cheesy in Science Fiction and Fantasy ... But I'm not resentful.

I do agree 'Speculative Fiction' is a broad, generic term but maybe that's not a bad thing. If we're collectively interested in everything from Pratchett to Card to Asimov to Kurtz, then we need a fairly generic term. I would love a club that ranges across a broad spectrum of sub-genres but then I'm a rather eclectic reader to begin with.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

If you want your own room... Speculative Fiction is a good term. The broader the term used, the more use the room will get.

If you want to choose a book to discuss, a narrower term should be used. It is unlikely that a Vampire would "Dream of Electric Sheep;" their readers are only slightly less unlikely to cross over.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think the preceding pretty much shows why, after collecting together everyone here who enjoys "sci-fi/fantasy" or "speculative fiction", it will be nearly impossible to achieve a consensus on one title which all want to read and discuss. It would be plenty difficult even if you limited it to those interested in specific sub-genres such as "hard sci-fi", "epic fantasy", "alternative history", etc. Eventually it will be a case of whoever is willing to do the work to organize it to unilaterally select a title (based on whatever inputs s/he wants such as this thread) and just start it, then see if anyone shows up.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

My intention was to cover as much area as possible vs splitting Sci-fi and fantasy. So many books blur the lines: Anne McCaffrey come to mind - I've met her twice at Dragon Con in Atlanta and she is very firm that she is a science fiction author, not fantasy. Several other authors disagree about her work and some readers too tho~ <shrug>

Some feeling that fanasty only refers to novels involving elves, dwarves and such and vampires are a completely different genre and I know another set of people who would argue just a vehemently that vampires and werewolves are as much fantasy as elves...

lets face it, sometimes trying to define a genre of a book is more of a discussion than the book itself  If we use a broad umbrella, is there any reason there can't be multiple discussions under it? I've never actively participated in this and I've only glanced thru the klubs so I really don't know.

I see the final decision as the OPs  just putting my .02 cents in for the title


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Getting Sci-Fi and Fantasy geeks like us to agree on a single thing is a lot like herding cats. That's part of our charm and our obsessive nature.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

No question that there is little to be gained (in this case) by over-classification. On the other hand, one could argue that "speculative fiction" might be too narrow. (I'll argue pretty much anything, being a dyed-in-the-wool Devil's Advocate.) Ultimately, the only meaningful criteria is primarily the book being reviewed, with perhaps the author being second. I mean, both Samuel R. Delany's _Triton_ and Heinlein's _Starship Troopers_ probably would be classified as "hard science fiction", but I'll bet a lot of people who really love one of them are not especially crazy about the other (and some will love both and some neither). So if a separate Kindle Book Klub sub-forum is to be created for this, I would keep the category as wide as possible, whether it be "sci-fi/fantasy" or "speculative fiction", but within it I would not further sub-divide but instead just go right to specific books.

I think that was my 3 cents worth this time.


----------



## ChristianBk (Dec 10, 2009)

Couple of possible suggestions:

Perdido Street Station (was free for a limited time previously)

A Game of Thrones (first in a series)

I'm really game for just about anything, though (even the ones that have already been suggested).


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree that ultimately, it will probably come down to which book has a willing moderator.  Maybe people who want to do it could post the title of the book they are willing to do and we could take a poll?  (And if there is a close runner-up, then we already have the next book lined up!)

N


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The official Book Klub area of KB has been mostly used to house author-led discussions.
And if you followed the link provided in the first page of this thread, you have noticed that there are guidelines.
So the discussion leader needs to have a set of around 10 questions for every 4or5 chapters, that most participants will answer.
This works for some people.
And it works best for those who are all just reading the book for the first time together.
Doesn't happen that way in reality too often.  Especially not around here.

The other format is to choose a book and start a discussion thread.
But then there is the problem that maybe no-one else may participate.
I would start a fantasy thread for ElfHunter by C.S. Marks, but she has already volunteered to Betsy to do an author-led Book Klub (sometime).

It can be hard enough with the author participating.  Most of the works we are talking about would not have the author here.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, Geoff...would you really?  That's so cool to know! 
(humbled author blushes and supresses a small 'squee')
There are quite a few folks who have purchased the trilogy already, and I hope there are many more. 
I'm looking forward to 'reading with the author' one of these days, and I hope you'll join in!

May we all have the best of holidays, and may our new year bring fine books and happy readers!

--Archer


----------



## hard-case (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd be very interested, even if the book were one I had read before. Even on 6th or 7th read of some books I gain some new insight into the novel, and often find those points are quite ripe for discussion amongst my reading friends.

And I'd wonder just how much of a consensus is really necessary....I could be mistaken, having not even been involved in anything remotely resembling a book club, but I always thought part of the exercise was to stretch one's boundaries, and perhaps try new styles and genres one might normally pass up...


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I would definitely be interested in joining ^_^

The lines between science fiction and fantasy blur so much, it's hard to say which side I'm on.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> It can be hard enough with the author participating. Most of the works we are talking about would not have the author here.


Personally, I think it's easier when the author isn't participating. In the author-led Klubs I've participated in, they tend to ask questions like "did you understand this" and "what did you like about this character." Which is fine, and I'm happy to provide that feedback if they are asking for it. But I kinda feel like I'm participating in a critique group more than a book klub, KWIM? I prefer more a fan discussion, like, for example, in the Outlander book klub, where people are free to express strong opinions, positive and negative, about the characters, the story, whatever, without someone who has a personal stake in it looking over my shoulder. JMHO.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Having the author participate/lead would be interesting, but also possibly inhibiting in some cases.  I'd be happy to try it (I've never done anything like it), but also would be tickled to participate in some groups without the author.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

hard-case said:


> ...
> And I'd wonder just how much of a consensus is really necessary....I could be mistaken, having not even been involved in anything remotely resembling a book club, but I always thought part of the exercise was to stretch one's boundaries, and perhaps try new styles and genres one might normally pass up...


In theory that might be true, particularly for in-person book clubs where you meet somewhere monthly, and it's as much a social event as it is a book discussion. On the other hand, for something like this, if the book does not grab me and make me want to finish it, I'm probably not going to slog my way through it anyway just so I can discuss why I didn't like it. Also, I'm not so sure I want to shell out bucks for a book that does not appear interesting to me in the first place, all the while knowing that there won't even at least be wine and cheese (or milk and cookies?) as a reward for my efforts. 

I'm not saying I won't be open to new authors/genres, but in my case, my limited reading time and budget (and attention span) will limit my likelihood to participate. I ain't claiming that's the right attitude, it's just _my_ attitude.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

NogDog said:


> In theory that might be true, particularly for in-person book clubs where you meet somewhere monthly, and it's as much a social event as it is a book discussion. On the other hand, for something like this, if the book does not grab me and make me want to finish it, I'm probably not going to slog my way through it anyway just so I can discuss why I didn't like it. Also, I'm not so sure I want to shell out bucks for a book that does not appear interesting to me in the first place, all the while knowing that there won't even at least be wine and cheese (or milk and cookies?) as a reward for my efforts.
> 
> I'm not saying I won't be open to new authors/genres, but in my case, my limited reading time and budget (and attention span) will limit my likelihood to participate. I ain't claiming that's the right attitude, it's just _my_ attitude.


I agree with above statement  ...and would also be interested in a book club  Robert Jordan / J. R. R. T. types


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

A science fiction book club sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am interested in participating!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

im game ..although i read much more sci fi than fantasy..


----------



## kjhart0133 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd only be interested in a Science Fiction club.  I can't understand why SciFi and Fantasy have been lumped into one category for so long and so completely.  The two are totally different genres to me and I have no interest in Fantasy.  I guess I'm just an old curmudgeon from back before Fantasy was even around.  Ah, bring back the days of Campbell, Asimov, Heinlein and their ilk. 

Kevin H.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

kjhart0133 said:


> I'd only be interested in a Science Fiction club. I can't understand why SciFi and Fantasy have been lumped into one category for so long and so completely. The two are totally different genres to me and I have no interest in Fantasy. I guess I'm just an old curmudgeon from back before Fantasy was even around. Ah, bring back the days of Campbell, Asimov, Heinlein and their ilk.
> 
> Kevin H.


Hmmm...so _One Thousand and One Nights_, _Beowulf_ and _The Odyssey_ were not fantasies? For that matter, Howard's "Conan" books were at least contemporaneous with Campbell, Asimov, and Heinlein if not even a precursor to some of them. But you're certainly welcome to prefer one genre over the other, even if it's the Johnny-come-lately one. 

And of course, any time you try to categorize books, music, etc.; you tend to run into those which refuse to be easily categorized. Personally, some of my favorite fiction is that which tightropes along between the sci-fi and fantasy genres, such as most of Roger Zelazny's work, or Stephen Brust's "Dragaeran" books. But that has nothing to do with anyone else's preferences -- I just felt the need to tweak your tail feathers a bit. 

PS: For the record, in general I prefer sci-fi over fantasy, but I read a lot of both.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

kjhart0133 said:


> I guess I'm just an old curmudgeon from back before Fantasy was even around. Ah, bring back the days of Campbell, Asimov, Heinlein and their ilk.


Actually, John Campbell founded "Unknown" magazine which was only published for a few years, but is considered very important in the development of modern fantasy.

Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.....


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Possible book nominee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, this looks interesting. I may have to start it after I finish the Distant Cousin and Old Man's War series. And maybe whatever book is decided on for a Science Fiction/Fantasy club.
Note to self: Stop reading these threads, you have enough books on your TBR


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

NogDog said:


>


It should be pointed out that this book is *Number 12* in The Vlad Taltos Series. While I've said in other threads I don't generally like series, I'm not completely opposed if there is a lot of interest, but, please, let's be sensible, and start with Book 1 if we're going to do a series. However, Jhereg (The first book in the Vlad Taltos series), is only available in paperback at this time, so can't be used for a Kindle Book Club.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Geemont said:


> It should be pointed out that this book is *Number 12* in The Vlad Taltos Series. While I've said in other threads I don't generally like series, I'm not completely opposed if there is a lot of interest, but, please, let's be sensible, and start with Book 1 if we're going to do a series. However, Jhereg (The first book in the Vlad Taltos series), is only available in paperback at this time, so can't be used for a Kindle Book Club.


Cool! That means if the series is as good as it looks, I will have at least *12* good books to read. But I think I'll start with *Number 1*. Please note I did not recommend this book for a book club. I'm going to see what happens and if a book I am interested in gets chosen, I'll join. There are enough options without me offering more for consideration. I'm with you, I would prefer a stand alone (if you can find that in Science Fiction or Fantasy) or the 1st in a series.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

imallbs said:


> Cool! That means if the series is as good as it looks, I will have at least *12* good books to read. But I think I'll start with *Number 1*. Please note I did not recommend this book for a book club. I'm going to see what happens and if a book I am interested in gets chosen, I'll join. There are enough options without me offering more for consideration. I'm with you, I would prefer a stand alone (if you can find that in Science Fiction or Fantasy) or the 1st in a series.


Now all you have to do is decide if you want to read them in publication order or chronological order -- two very different things.  And if you really want to do chronological order, then you would start with the "Khaavren Romances" series, which while it was itself published in chronological sequence, was published in the middle of and amongst the "Vlad Taltos" series. 

Anyway, the Taltos books hold up pretty well individually, though I would say that the last few probably are better if read in sequence, though not mandatory. The Khaavren books, on the other hand, would make much more sense to be read in sequence.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

A few ideas: 1) Hard Science Fiction, 2) Science Fiction, and 3) Steampunk (compromise to fantasy)

*1. Hard Science Fiction*











> Starred Review. In his triumphant return to large-scale SF, Nebula and Hugo-winner Bear (_Quantico_) links three young drifters in present-day Seattle with an unimaginably distant future. When the drifters answer an odd newspaper advertisement, they soon find themselves caught up in a war between mysterious and powerful forces. Two not-quite-humans, creations of a million-year experiment, have discovered that their ancient fortress/city, perhaps the last refuge of intelligence in a dying universe, is about to fall before the onslaught of chaos. They have been chosen by beings evolved far beyond mere matter to undertake a dangerous mission to preserve the universe's last vestiges of consciousness. Somehow the two groups engage in telepathic communication despite the eons that separate them. Something of an homage to William Hope Hodgson's classic _The Night Land_, this complex, difficult and beautifully written tale will appeal to sophisticated readers who prefer thorny conundrums to fast-paced action.


*2. Science Fiction*











> In the fourteenth century, the Black Death ravaged Europe. Most towns decimated by it were eventually resettled, except for Eifelheim, despite its ideal location. Mathematical historian Tom discovers this anomaly and an unexpected connection to his domestic partner Sharon's research in theoretical physics, which seems to be leading to a method of interdimensional travel. In fact, as Eifelheim's priest back then, Father Dietrich, relates, before the plague's arrival, an interstellar ship crashed nearby. The encounters between its passengers and the people of Oberhochwald, as Eifelheim was first called, reflect the panoply of attitudes of the time, from fear of the foreign to love and charity for one's neighbors to the ideas of nascent natural philosophy (science), and the aliens' reactions are equally fascinating. Flynn credibly maintains the voice of a man whose worldview is based on concepts almost entirely foreign to the modern mind, and he makes a tense and thrilling story of historical research out of the contemporary portions of the tale.


*3. Steampunk*











> In the early days of the Civil War, rumors of gold in the frozen Klondike brought hordes of newcomers to the Pacific Northwest. Anxious to compete, Russian prospectors commissioned inventor Leviticus Blue to create a great machine that could mine through Alaska-s ice. Thus was Dr. Blue-s Incredible Bone-Shaking Drill Engine born. But on its first test run the Boneshaker went terribly awry, destroying several blocks of downtown Seattle and unearthing a subterranean vein of blight gas that turned anyone who breathed it into the living dead. Now it is sixteen years later, and a wall has been built to enclose the devastated and toxic city. Just beyond it lives Blue-s widow, Briar Wilkes. Life is hard with a ruined reputation and a teenaged boy to support, but she and Ezekiel are managing. Until Ezekiel undertakes a secret crusade to rewrite history. His quest will take him under the wall and into a city teeming with ravenous undead, air pirates, criminal overlords, and heavily armed refugees. And only Briar can bring him out alive.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

funny as I have yet to read any steampunk and just recently dl'ed a sample of Boneshaker..Id be up for that one as it sounds intriguing


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Now all you have to do is decide if you want to read them in publication order or chronological order -- two very different things.  And if you really want to do chronological order, then you would start with the "Khaavren Romances" series, which while it was itself published in chronological sequence, was published in the middle of and amongst the "Vlad Taltos" series.
> 
> Anyway, the Taltos books hold up pretty well individually, though I would say that the last few probably are better if read in sequence, though not mandatory. The Khaavren books, on the other hand, would make much more sense to be read in sequence.


Thanks. I think I'll check out the 1st one published and see if I like it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

So, does this count as the holidays being over?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> So, does this count as the holidays being over?


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Going old school with some Isaak Asimov.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This could be an interesting SF book for a club, in part because it's a Hugo winner so should be pretty good, and also because the ebook version contains all the notes from the author's computer manuscript, which may give a lot of interesting info on the choices he made in writing this book.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

NogDog said:


> This could be an interesting SF book for a club, in part because it's a Hugo winner so should be pretty good, and also because the ebook version contains all the notes from the author's computer manuscript, which may give a lot of interesting info on the choices he made in writing this book.


And another book for my TBR


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

SF and Fantasy aren't the same thing though, you will have a lot of dorky disagreements there


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> SF and Fantasy aren't the same thing though, you will have a lot of dorky disagreements there


Are you going to make us have a nerd/geek/dork conversation?


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

NogDog said:


> This could be an interesting SF book for a club, in part because it's a Hugo winner so should be pretty good, and also because the ebook version contains all the notes from the author's computer manuscript, which may give a lot of interesting info on the choices he made in writing this book.


I certainly could get behind this, and the 'special ebook edition' could also make it interesting as well.

Scott


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

NogDog said:


>


I own the DTV already, never read, and I wouldn't say no to this book.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

doesnt look like this has progressed much from the OP's first post to an actual book club yet..lots of good suggestions though


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

My vote goes for 'Fire Upon the Deep'


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> doesnt look like this has progressed much from the OP's first post to an actual book club yet..lots of good suggestions though


JohnnyR was the original poster on this thread, but doesn't appear to have posted since before Christmas. I sent him a PM encouraging to return here and run with his original idea. There certainly seems to be a lot of interest! Oooh, the drama is compelling!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

maybe all the sci-fi vs fantasy posts scared him off the project


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'll point out here that anyone could start the Klub. While I have some interest, it is not strong enough that I would want to commit to running it myself.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I'm still into the idea of a book club .... it appears that if we are going to do it, given how large the two overlapping genres are, we'll never satisfy everyone with a single book.  Likewise, I'm not really interested in doing this for just a single book.  I would much rather do different books from different sub-genres and I'd even get into have them moderated by different ones of us.  (cuz I would be into discussing some hard science novel, then World War Z followed by a space opera and a D&D style fantasy ...)

I'd certainly volunteer to do a book.  I've never done a book club group reading before but what the hey.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I'll point out here that anyone could start the Klub. While I have some interest, it is not strong enough that I would want to commit to running it myself.


I'd thougt of that myself, but the logical extension was same as occurred to you. If JohnnyR doesn't excitedly return and run like mad with his suggestion, maybe we can work something out, since it appears we have several who are willing to take up the reins on a one_book term of office. I've not been involved in in as focused a book club as this, so it is new to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would suggest you all send PM's to Betsy with book suggestions. . . .especially if you're willing to lead the club, because "there's the rub". . . . . .she and I are consulting on a schedule, but she's the lead on the Book Klubs. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I sent Betsy a PM offering to do some work organizing and promoting the club.  I will at least come up with discussion questions and try to lead the discussion for the first book.  After that, whether I do more will depend on whether I become drunk with power from this prestigious role, or whether I step down in favor of one of the other people who have graciously volunteered to help so that I'll have more time to spend dating the supermodels and Hollywood starlets who will undoubtedly flock around me because of my newfound fame and glamor as book club discussion leader.

If JohnnyR shows back up and takes the lead, I'll naturally let HIM be the one who gets to date Beyonce instead.  The point is that it appears there is interest here, and we might as well get the wheels turning to make it happen.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

After looking through some book club threads, it seems that they kind of slow down considerably after the first initial boom.  There is only 1/2 that are semi-active.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> After looking through some book club threads, it seems that they kind of slow down considerably after the first initial boom. There is only 1/2 that are semi-active.


As the "geek flag" thread in Not Quite Kindle demonstrates, there are a lot of science fiction fans around here, so we can hope for the best. But if we end up in the less active half, hopefully we'll have had fun while it lasted. Whichever way it goes, it won't be the end of the world, nor will it be the highlight of anyone's life.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, right now, there is only one ongoing Book Club: _The Dragon's Pool_. The others there are technically ended, but, of course, anyone reading the book after the fact can check out the previous discussions.

Oh. . .the "One Year Bible" Club is also ongoing. . . .they have a verse a day they read and discuss and it's been going on for nearly a year. . . .but it is structured a little differently than the fiction clubs. There's no set leader, I believe, they're just all reading the same 'verse a day' bible and posting their thoughts for discussion.

Anyway, I expect that there will be plenty of activity once a book is chosen for sci-fi or fantasy. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you want to do a thread for each book?
Or a general SciFi thread that focuses on one book at a time?
No matter what you do you will need a thread traffic cop.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Do you want to do a thread for each book?
> Or a general SciFi thread that focuses on one book at a time?
> No matter what you do you will need a thread traffic cop.


Not sure if you're talking to me, or to Ann/Betsy. My thinking was that there would be a forum entitled "science fiction/fantasy". Within it, there would be a thread for each week's discussion of a given book. People could respond to each week's discussion topics by replying to the thread.

I don't know of any board software reason that someone couldn't start a new thread to discuss a specific book, or perhaps a specific concept (unless the board owner set things up so that only the designated moderator could start threads). I'm okay with the idea of at least starting by allowing anyone to start a sci-fi or fantasy-relevant thread that wasn't about the designated discussion book. But it might get too chaotic. I suspect the powers that be (Ann and Betsy for instance) have an opinion on that based on experience in other book clubs, and I would bow to their accumulated wisdom on the subject.

If I end up being first discussion leader, my thought would be to do the Vernor Vinge book that's been recommended here. If the experience of discussion leading the first book is good, I might volunteer to do a second book, probably a fantasy book, but after that I suspect the accumulated fame and glory will have gone to my head, and someone else will have to take over while the guards take me back to Arkham Asylum again....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My question was because if "you" start a thread for one book, it _will_ slowly run out of steam.
Because everyone who cares to comment will have done so.
If we have several books going at one time in the same thread, it will be cross-talk chaos (maybe).
The only way to get nested folders is through the mods. Such as the Book Klubs.
Then you could possibly have a high level that is SciFi Book Conversations with Asimov's I Robot as a thread within it, etc.
Or you could just start a SciFi Books: Asimov I Robot thread right now with no permissions required.
And actually it would go in the book corner rather than the book bazaar.

Just sayin....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> My question was because if "you" start a thread for one book, it _will_ slowly run out of steam.
> Because everyone who cares to comment will have done so.
> If we have several books going at one time in the same thread, it will be cross-talk chaos (maybe).
> The only way to get nested folders is through the mods. Such as the Book Klubs.
> ...


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,41.0.html

I looked at several forums--Based on some of the earlier discussions in this thread, and general poking around, the model I had in my head was similar to the above. When the first book was finished, we'd start a new one, probably in a different folder (was the model I had in mind). Another option is similar to this:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,19.0.html

Note that there are threads devoted to each chapter, but there are other types of threads. Some appear to have been started by whoever had an idea for a thread (which would be fine if we can avoid "chaos", and I think they have done so in this example). Some are chat sessions, which we might or might not have, depending on interest.

I'm open to any idea that will work, including having more than one folder with a different book discussion going on in each folder. As long as we can generate sufficient interest to keep one or more folders (or at least one or more threads) active. The moderators have seen more of these clubs than most of us, and certainly seen more than I have. I'm interested in what they think has the best chance of working well. In any group of free actors (as we all are here) we aren't going to be able to satisfy everyone--It's certainly possible that I won't be satisfied with how this ends up working. I'm willing to give it a try as organizer and participant in one or more folders.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> My question was because if "you" start a thread for one book, it _will_ slowly run out of steam.


Forgot to mention that I agree that a thread on one book or more likely on a few chapters from one book will run out of steam before long, that's what seems to happen in most or all of the threads in the existing book clubs, and I think it is fine that this happens, as we'll be starting new threads.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well you got to make sure that Betsy agrees with the idea of having open ended new thread starting within the Book Klub.
I think right now either of the examples that you showed were based upon known book series and known chapters within the books.
Thus far we seem to be talking about an on-going thread that would move from one book to another as soon as one dies out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Thus far we seem to be talking about an on-going thread that would move from one book to another as soon as one dies out.


That's what I'd envisioned, largely from what I understood how the book clubs worked here. I've been posting a lot today (work holiday) and will try to restrain myself for a couple of days and let other people post about it and give the Board staff time to work.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I would prefer a world where discussions on specific books are separated but where more than one book at a time is being discussed - especially if a single book is discussed for a period of a few weeks.

If Claw starts out with A Fire Upon the Deep, then maybe I can do the opposite with a fantasy novel ... 

To keep it simple, maybe have a Sci-Fi Fantasy Klub folder with a sub folder for each book we do and maybe on the header folder we can argue and scream about (discuss and decide upon) the next book(s).


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I've joined the Sci-fi/fantasy club over on Goodreads. They pick one book from both genres. I like the way they discuss the book. Rather than breaking it up into chapters, the questions are more broad. One question that is there for every book "First thoughts" can have a lot of discussion. 

I can never get enough of this genre so count me in as well.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I just signed onto goodreads a couple days ago and their Sci-fi/fantasy club today .... at first glance I kinda like the way the do it.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmm..I'm going to check it out today.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

imallbs said:


> And another book for my TBR


same here..sounds like a very interesting read


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm glad there is still an interest in a book club.  I'm afraid I'm not able to be much help.  I sometimes go days without being able to get on here.  I was in the Outlander book club and that format worked well for those books but I was constantly falling behind.  It sounds like you are looking at a much different style which hopefully will work better for me.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fantasy yes


----------

